# Cichlids Died



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

Last night, I changed the water in my cichlid tank...and when I put them back into the water they all died...any ideas?

They weren't dead, but acting like they had no balance...by this morning most of them are completely dead


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Did you dechlorinate the water? 
Also, did you acclimate the chiclids back into the tank? They were probably shocked since the water probably had a different PH, temp, etc,..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

also, does ur water contain chloramaines that ur dechlor didnt take care of?


----------



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah i guess i didn't realize that cichlids were so sensitive to water changes...how long should i acclimate them to the new water conditions?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

you should try to keep the water conditions the same. what kind of cichlids are these?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm with the kid on this one. After i kept losing albino's of my fish, i began leaving a temp gauge by the sink, so that i can get the water to exactly 82 degrees before i push it throught he python hose to the tanks, makes a huge difference.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

How much water did you take out? Did you do anything with the filter?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

why did you take the fish out of the tank?? there is no reason to remove the fish - you can vaccum around them.. You should always make sure your new water is as close to the old water as possible - i.e, temp, PH, and it should always have water conditioner added PRIOR to adding it to your tank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Georgia, lmao, get this, my g/f's dad does that as well, he kept killing fish, he'd clean everything completely and 50% water change once a month, for xmas he is so getting a python so can do more often small water changes.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> why did you take the fish out of the tank??


This is what I was gonna ask! :-?


----------



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> This is what I was gonna ask! :-?


Yeah, me too. 
I've never taken out a fish during a water change


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> This is what I was gonna ask! :-?



Ditto here...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

same thing happened to my bala sharks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The balance thing sounds like you plunged them into softer/less salty water than they were in.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Like the others, the first thing that popped into my mind was "why did you take them out of the tank?"


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

weird way to change water, and not to change the subject but what is this python hose you are speaking of? I need something like that desperately but haven't found one that fits my situation.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the python hose is a gravel vac that hooks directy to your sink. you turn on the faucet water and the force starts the vacuum when you are all done you spin the nozel that is attached to the faucet and it starts filling your tank. it also has an emergency off switch up by the gravel vac so if a fish goes into it you can flip it fast and it closes the hose. get one at walmart they are $32 with a 25 foot hose. same one at petsmart and petco and anywhere esle is $70


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...CW4YcgE|pcrid|4166652666&cmpid=PPC-_-G-_-4032 is one. Lees has one also. I started with this http://www.petsolutions.com/storefront/product-view.ep?pID=theultimatesuperpump . Also search 'waterbed drain and refill kit"

A faucet adapter and a 25 or 50 ft. hose with a shut off on each end. You run the water to suck, and close the valve to fill. Draining with the faucet running wastes water and isn't much faster than gravity siphon, but you can go uphill. 

I ended up replacing the part that connects to the faucet with a plastic y with 2 shutoffs like http://www.horseloverz.com/Plastic-Y-Two-Hose-Connector-With-Shutoff---Yellow-pr-237405.html . The angle is better, so I get more water pressure and fill faster. But I can't use it to drain. I gravity siphon to bucket for small tanks and use an electric water pump with a hose like this http://www.jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html for large ones. I connect multiple hoses together with plastic hose connectors. Sometimes it drips at the connector, so I just set a container under the joint. 

If you fill from a "python", you need to add dechlor to the tank for the tank's volume, not just the volume of the replacement water, you need to get the temp close. 

There are a few risks to this (fine air bubbles in the new water, not enough oxygen in the new water, pH/hardness of new water not matching), but for large tanks the convenience is considerable.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One of the biggest dangers in water changing is changing too much water at once with water that is too "new." Right out of the faucet, water does not have a good ratio of dissolved gases in it, and changing too much water will suffocate the fish. Pythons are very handy, but this is a common problem with them.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

omg they have this thing?!?! i have been thinking for years why dont they make something like this.. i searched everywhere.. so i was convinced i was going to invent it and make lots of money! thanks guy for ruining my dreams  lol. i might have to invest in one of these python hoses! there are amazing! lol


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Marineland Magnum 350 canister filter. It's a popular filter, so some of you may have the same one or one similar to it. You know those funny connectors that make disconnecting the canister quick and easy? I ordered an extra one of those connectors, some same size tubing, and a cheap vaccum hose, and put it all together so when I clean the tank with the hose I just hook it up to the canister and don't have to worry about new water. Vaccum hoses and a bucket are a major pain. My way is awesome.


----------

